# Has anyone had experience with PIAA headlight bulbs?



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Just curious. I know there are a ton of companies out there offering brighter headlight bulbs. I'm leary of buying some bulbs that will burn out quick, and I know Piaa is a reputable company. The H13 they offer are 'Xtreme white plus' with a hint of blue. Although I'm not a fan of the bluish bulbs, if they aren't annoying to oncoming traffic and really do light up the road better, I'm interested. They are on ebay for about two-thirds of what they retail for. Any opinions?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are good bulbs but you can buy a HID kit for the same price...


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought a pair once and they lasted about 6 mos 

Amazon.com: PIAA 19618 9008 (H13) 65/55W=85/70W XTRA XTREME WHITE PLUS BULB, TWIN PACK: Automotive

this guy on amazon had a similar experience. 

They look nice while they last 

for 60 bucks i would spend the extra 40 and get a quality plug and play HID kit 

6000K HID Kit [6000K]

or go the other direction and spend 18 bucks on these

SUPER WHITE ULTRA H13 9008 High & Low Beam Headlights - eBay (item 390301326897 end time Apr-01-11 20:36:59 PDT)

which have a lifetime warranty and will only cost you $6.95 S+H to replace them


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

The HID kit looks nice - have you had any experience with that company? I am trying to decide between the DDM HID kit and possibly this one.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> The HID kit looks nice - have you had any experience with that company? I am trying to decide between the DDM HID kit and possibly this one.


Not personally but i have read on various boards and reviews that they have good feedback. When i get tired of my ghetto fantastic fake hids and move to real ones I will probably go with them.

DDM has been good to the users of this board so far but if you look online you will find a lot of bad experiences with them.

DDM Tuning - Kearny Mesa - San Diego, CA


----------



## Esteeves (Oct 16, 2011)

DDM Warning...

DDM might have been a good company once... But man have they fallen. It took nearly two weeks to get my first kit for my 2012 Cruze Eco on a slow boat from china. I had problems from the start. One of the ballasts could not start the bulb, and one of the bulbs didn't retract on high/bright mode. Their customer service was beyond crappy. I answered the same questions multiple times with different reps. They ended up shipping me another ballast and two more bulbs. And when i get these part two weeks later... Both of the bulbs worked fine but the third ballast sucked just as bad as the first sucky one. Now they don't believe me and want me to send everything back at my expense so they can test the parts to verify my claims... Eeeeeek what a pain in the a!!.

Don't buy anything from these guys. One of the worst companies I have dealt with in years.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Spend that $50 on some Philips Xtreme Power H13's. They're the brightest *untinted* bulb available. 

Sylvania XtraVision H13's are a great upgrade over the stock bulbs. 

Lastly: Aim your headlights properly! They're adjusted poorly from the factory.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sciphi said:


> Spend that $50 on some Philips Xtreme Power H13's. They're the brightest *untinted* bulb available.
> 
> Sylvania XtraVision H13's are a great upgrade over the stock bulbs.
> 
> Lastly: Aim your headlights properly! They're adjusted poorly from the factory.


link and possible picture?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bulbs: Philips Xtreme Power bulbs<br><font color="red" APRIL SPECIAL SALE</FONT>

Adjusting headlights: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/3396-adjusting-headlights.html

I ended up with about 1.25 turns up from the factory position. That gave very good low beams without blinding oncoming traffic.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

I got the M-Tec bulbs and I'm satisfied. They were about $40. I had hid's but they blinded other drivers for sure.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Hid's only after projectors for me.


----------



## rue2323 (Feb 4, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Bulbs: Philips Xtreme Power bulbs<br><font color="red" APRIL SPECIAL SALE</FONT>
> 
> Adjusting headlights: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/3396-adjusting-headlights.html
> 
> ...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I need a way to adjust from left to right

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

rue2323 said:


> sciphi said:
> 
> 
> > Bulbs: Philips Xtreme Power bulbs<br><font color="red" APRIL SPECIAL SALE</FONT>
> ...


----------

